# "Java(TM) Platform SE binary funktioniert nicht mehr"



## Vogi (8. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

bei mir funktioniert Java irgendwie nicht mehr richtig. Manchmal stürzen meine Programme einfach mit der WIndows-Fehlermeldung "Java(TM) Platform SE binary funktioniert nicht mehr" ab. Ein andermal stürzen dieselben Programme jedoch nicht ab, sondern laufen erwartungsgemäß. Woran kann dies liegen? Ich habe als Betriebssystem Windows 7 und habe Java auch scohn de- und danach neuinstalliert. Aber das hat irgendei nichts gebracht.


----------



## Vogi (10. Aug 2010)

hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Gastredner (10. Aug 2010)

Es könnte an deinem Rechner liegen, es könnte an den Programmen liegen - eine magische Kristallkugel, die uns die Namen der von dir genutzten Programme sowie die konkreten Fehlermeldungen beim Programmabsturz liefert, haben wir leider nicht.
Schau mal nach, ob die Programme irgendwo eine Logdatei anlegen. Damitließe sich vielleicht etwas anfangen.
Ansonsten gilt weiterhin der Hinweis, dass man am Besten immer bei dem nachfragt, der das Programm geschrieben hat. Der weiß immer noch am ehesten, welche Programme es mit seinem Programmcode geben könnte.


----------



## Vogi (10. Aug 2010)

naja, die Programme sind von mir,und sie sind nicht unbedingt sonderlich kompliziert, ein Beispielprogramm, das manchmal abstürzt wäre dieses hier:


```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Test extends JFrame{
	
	Test(){
		setLayout(new GridLayout(0,1));
		add(new JSlider());
		pack();
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public static void main(String... args){
		new Test();
	}
}
```

Machmal funtkioniert dieses Programm bei mir und manchmal stürzt es mit der oben angegebenen Windows-Fehlermedlung ab. Eine Fehlermeldung von Java gibt es hingegen nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Aug 2010)

du kannst die Fehlermeldung bei google eintippen, wenn du nicht viele Themen mit Lösungen findest (sondern stattdessen ziemlich hoch diesen Thread hier), dann ist was grundsätzlich kaputt wie die karge Fehlermeldung schon vermuten läßt,
sowas kann man nicht reparieren

1. Java neuinstallieren,
wenn es nicht hilft
2. Betriebssystem neu installieren
wenn es nicht hilft
3. dann ist deine Hardware-Zusammenstellung mit diesem Betriebssystem eben nicht dazu in der Lage


----------



## Vogi (10. Aug 2010)

java hat schon sehr lange auf diesem computer funktioniert, die hardware müsste also passen, java neu zu installieren habe ich auch schon versucht und bei google finde ich auch nichts, dann muss ich halt wohl doch formatieren, auch wenn ich das vermeiden wollte.


----------

